# Help identifying Allez frame



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi All,

My first post here, after referencing this forum off and on during the purchase of my new (to me) bike.

This bike was billed as a "2005 Allez Pro". From my research, it seems to be a 2005 Allez Team Issue. It has a full Shimano 105 group (triple).










If this is indeed a "team issue" bike, how does that rank it in terms of the 2005 model frames? Is this an S-works class frame?

From perusing the bike picture thread, there seem to be a couple of others out there.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1500585&postcount=278

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=654326&postcount=92

Thanks in advance!  
Phil


----------



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

40 views and no help on this?


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Did you check out the bike "Archive" at specialized.com?

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBikes.jsp?my=2005&menuItemId=8255

You can check all the way back to 2002. Use the drop down menu on the left. Click on "Bikes", then "Archive", then the year. 

Definitely not an S-Works frame as it would say "S-Works" somewhere on it if it were.

Cheers!


----------



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, I've looked there. Thanks. The frame most closely resembles the "05 S-Works E5 Frameset", except my fork and stays are carbon (black).


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does it say E5 Aerotech on it? If components are stock, it wouldn't be a Pro model and have 105. In those years they were still making high end versions of the Allez and Expert would be Ultegra and Pro would be DA. Nobody in their right mind would likely put a 105 triple on an S-Works frame, and those do say S-Works all over them. 

Based on specs, it could be an 05 Elite triple or an 06 Comp triple (which came in red). Odd frame color could be due to it being a non-North-American version, or like a warranty replacement. 

Any way you look at it, if it's E5 it's a good frame. 

Edit: Ultimately, you could try emailing Specialized with the serial number and asking them if they can get you more info perhaps.


----------



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks jetdog! Yes, it's definitely an E5 frame, and I would agree about the component group not matching the Pro model.

Looking at the 06 Elite Comp Triple, it sure seems like a possibility.

Did you look at the links I posted from the bike picture thread? Those frames are exactly the same as mine.

I think I'll try to contact Specialized, just to solve the mystery.

But the bottom line is that it's a very nice frame, and I'm really enjoying riding it.

Again, thanks!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

See this thread and this one for the rest of the story.


----------



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> See this thread and this one for the rest of the story.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

I received a response from Specialized. They claim I have a 2005 S-Works E5 frame. Looking at the pictures on their website, I don't agree.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2004&spid=21245


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The link your provided is for '04. Look at the '05 archive. Considering that, what Specialized said, and the links ukbloke provided, I don't understand why you refuse to accept that it's a Team issue '05 S-Works E5.


----------



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

Dr_John said:


> The link your provided is for '04. Look at the '05 archive. Considering that, what Specialized said, and the links ukbloke provided, I don't understand why you refuse to accept that it's an Team issue '05 S-Works E5.


Oops, I mis-typed that. They claim it's a 2004. Here is their response verbatim:

_I was able to track down your frame. The bike frame in questions is a 2004 S-works E5 road Frame. _

Please don't think that I dispute any of the advice here. It seems pretty clear to me that you are right. However, I was just hoping to get confirmation from Specialized. I think they are not very interested in giving me that confirmation.

2005 it is!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Enjoy. :thumbsup: 

Too bad it lost its Dura Ace


----------



## philhyde (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, I am enjoying it!


----------

